
Ask HN: What's the best way to occupy time that's not learning? - RichardHeart
What are the most productive ways to occupy your time that aren&#x27;t hackernews, reddit, books and movies?  I believe once you reach a certain level of ability its better to broadcast the ideas you&#x27;ve synthesized than absorb new ideas.  When you&#x27;ve spent a lifetime learning though, it&#x27;s an addiction that&#x27;s hard to kick, and easier to defend than most other timesinks.
======
blunte
Making human connections. Whether you believe in one or many lives, there
clearly is limited time in this existence. And if you like to chase long tails
and eventualities, it's would seem there's no real purpose to existence other
than what we do for each other. Thus, human connections are kind of important.

Or if you're a bit more selfish (or perhaps you suffer from oneism as someone
currently rather famous does), then you might want to expand yourself as
broadly as possible to really taste life. In this regard I can recommend
dance. (I'm a nerd, and I totally learned to Salsa and Bachata, and it rocks.)
Take a class, do what the other sheep do, and eventually become a dancer.

Or choose your favorite instrument that you like to hear. Buy one. Aim for the
30% mark in terms of price range for that type of instrument. Get some
lessons. Practice. Join a meetup or otherwise find a group to join and play or
jam with. It's a type of communication that most people never experience, and
it's second only to sex. No wait, it may actually be better than sex in a
perfect scenario.

------
bmuppireddy
Spend some quality time with your family. If you have kids, then spend more
time with them. Whatever time you allocate to them is never too much.

~~~
EpicEng
Yep, this for me. I don't have the drive to spend nearly every minute learning
these days, I much prefer to spend more time with my family.

...and video games.

------
sfrailsdev
The most productive time I've had has been hobbies that I enjoyed and was
passionate about that involved human interaction. I'm an introvert by nature,
and thus somewhat disinclined to socialize to the same extent as more
extroverted people.

When I was younger, I was far from the best at interacting with people, but
hobbies, and forums and groups surrounding them connected me to people who
shared similar interests and helped me interact with them. Through shared
passions and enjoyment, I developed better social skills, reduced anxiety, and
built life long friendships and relationships.

------
dqdo
Meditation and exercise. Sometimes the best thing for you is to focus on other
aspects of life. Mediation allows you to deeply examine yourself and helps you
think more critically about your life. Exercise improves both physical and
mental health.

------
Broken_Hippo
You do the next logical step: Use your knowledge.

Make things. Help others. Perfect technique for some simple thing. Relax.

I don't think learning gets to a point to be stopped, though. Information and
truth gets updated as others learn.

------
dimitri-gnidash
Exercise a lot to the point of pushing your body to its physical limits. It
will make you feel great, and improve your ability to learn new things and
increase enjoyment of life.

------
collyw
Probably can't be directly measured as productive, but excessive has so many
positive health benefits I am pretty sure it will indirectly improve your
productivity.

------
soneca
Then teach.

Start a good, thoughtful blog. Write a book. Edit Wikipedia articles.

~~~
RichardHeart
I like these ones. I've done / am doing these, except wikipedia.

------
itamarst
Learn something new. Pottery, woodworking, breadmaking, painting?

------
nnn1234
Excercize and making connections

